# The Elusive Alexander Rocket.



## TexasJeff2855 (Jul 10, 2015)

Friday pickin' in Texas.............


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 10, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## RJWess (Jul 10, 2015)

Congrats..Love it..


----------



## catfish (Jul 10, 2015)

Very nice! Let me know if you plan on selling it.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 10, 2015)

Congrats TexasJeff2855! Welcome to the family! You are now allowed to wear the sacred Rocket helmet.


----------



## JKT (Jul 10, 2015)

congratulation's !! great find !!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 10, 2015)

*Nice! *
Let's hear some details!


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 10, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> *Nice! *
> Let's hear some details!




I'm with rustjunkie. We need info. Enlighten us all on how you found it. How much did it cost? Did you have to kill someone that reached for it first?


----------



## catfish (Jul 10, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> *Nice! *
> Let's hear some details!




Good point!   Let's hear how you found it.


----------



## JKT (Jul 10, 2015)

catfish said:


> Good point!   Let's hear how you found it.




YES !! by all means !!!


----------



## TexasJeff2855 (Jul 10, 2015)

My wife went to a local estate sale for me, because I was working.  She is trained to ask about old bicycles and the lady said she had one that she already sold and "it was a from the 30s or 40s and made right here in Paris, Texas".  I went back to the sale early this morning and the lady told me it was a "mountain bike, made especially for her mother".  I showed her some Rocket pictures and she said that was it.  My heart began racing as she said "I think I have a picture on my phone".  She soon found a picture, showed it to me, and I woke up 30 minutes later in the emergency room with a defibrillator attached to my chest.  Once I recovered, she was able to tell me who she sold it to, for a price that I am embarrassed to mention out of courtesy.  I was able to track down the buyer, who told me she bought it "because it was pretty".  After I convinced her it was more than pretty and that it was a rare bicycle that should be preserved and protected by someone who knows how (me, of course), we were able to arrive at a price.  It is a small town and we had mutual acquaintances, so that probably helped seal the deal.  I did thank her on behalf of antique bicycle aficionados everywhere that she sold it to someone who knew and understood the significance of the bike and would be proud of it, preserve it and share it's story with enthusiasts.  I have been searching for a Rocket for over 10 years, so this is a BIG DEAL for me.  I HAVE NO PLANS TO SELL.  And I am going back to find the daughter of the original owner to get more details on the history and will post here when I do.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 10, 2015)

MAN what a great story!
Maybe ask if they have any family photos with the original owner on her Rocket


----------



## JKT (Jul 10, 2015)

TexasJeff2855 said:


> My wife went to a local estate sale for me, because I was working.  She is trained to ask about old bicycles and the lady said she had one that she already sold and "it was a from the 30s or 40s and made right here in Paris, Texas".  I went back to the sale early this morning and the lady told me it was a "mountain bike, made especially for her mother".  I showed her some Rocket pictures and she said that was it.  My heart began racing as she said "I think I have a picture on my phone".  She soon found a picture, showed it to me, and I woke up 30 minutes later in the emergency room with a defibrillator attached to my chest.  Once I recovered, she was able to tell me who she sold it to, for a price that I am embarrassed to mention out of courtesy.  I was able to track down the buyer, who told me she bought it "because it was pretty".  After I convinced her it was more than pretty and that it was a rare bicycle that should be preserved and protected by someone who knows how (me, of course), we were able to arrive at a price.  It is a small town and we had mutual acquaintances, so that probably helped seal the deal.  I did thank her on behalf of antique bicycle aficionados everywhere that she sold it to someone who knew and understood the significance of the bike and would be proud of it, preserve it and share it's story with enthusiasts.  I have been searching for a Rocket for over 10 years, so this is a BIG DEAL for me.  I HAVE NO PLANS TO SELL.  And I am going back to find the daughter of the original owner to get more details on the history and will post here when I do.




that's awesome !!! your very lucky !!


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 10, 2015)

Beautiful bike! Congrats! Whats amazing is you wanting one for so long and this one seemed to just appear! With a little work of course! Did you know this was for sale at the estate sale?


----------



## TexasJeff2855 (Jul 10, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Beautiful bike! Congrats! Whats amazing is you wanting one for so long and this one seemed to just appear! With a little work of course! Did you know this was for sale at the estate sale?




Had no idea!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the story.  I definitely wouldn't say it just fell into your lap, sounds like you earned it. Congrats.


----------



## kingfish254 (Jul 10, 2015)

AWESOME Score and story!!!
Glad your long hunt paid off.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 10, 2015)

That's a crazy bike to find.   Add me on the list for the story


----------

